# Pen drive underperforming !!



## sahil1033 (Dec 26, 2012)

Actually my 8 GB Kingston pen drive is giving really bad read / write speed, does a pen drive have fixed life ??


----------



## Flash (Dec 26, 2012)

USB Powered Gadgets and more..


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 26, 2012)

you can try using a programme called teracopy to see if it helps-

TeraCopy for Microsoft Windows - Code Sector


----------



## astrokidvaibhav (Dec 26, 2012)

Teracopy is useful for sequential file transfers.. And works better with bigger files.. They have a nice set of options like queuing and pause resume etc.. It will be useful no doubt.. But you better test your transfer speed through a software.. What is the transfer speed that you get?


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 26, 2012)

Just try it with different USB ports. If it still under-performs, then the above specified link will come into play.


----------



## sahil1033 (Dec 27, 2012)

astrokidvaibhav said:


> Teracopy is useful for sequential file transfers.. And works better with bigger files.. They have a nice set of options like queuing and pause resume etc.. It will be useful no doubt.. But you better test your transfer speed through a software.. What is the transfer speed that you get?


i'm already using tera copy pro
i get arounf 5-6 MBps write speed



panwala95 said:


> you can try using a programme called teracopy to see if it helps-
> 
> TeraCopy for Microsoft Windows - Code Sector



already using 



d6bmg said:


> Just try it with different USB ports. If it still under-performs, then the above specified link will come into play.



will surely try that


----------



## tkin (Dec 27, 2012)

5-6 MBPs is ok for a kingston drive, read should a bit higher, but write is ok.


----------



## sahil1033 (Dec 27, 2012)

tkin said:


> 5-6 MBPs is ok for a kingston drive, read should a bit higher, but write is ok.


but earlier it used to give much better transfer speed


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

sahil1033 said:


> but earlier it used to give much better transfer speed


What model?


----------



## sahil1033 (Dec 28, 2012)

tkin said:


> What model?


data traveler 120


----------



## tkin (Dec 29, 2012)

Test yourself and compare, the link of the tool is given on that page: USB Flash Drive Speed Tests - VID = 951 (Kingston Technology), PID = 1623


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 29, 2012)

5.76mbps is average write speed of data traveler 120. USB Flash Drive Speed Tests - VID = 951 (Kingston Technology), PID = 1623


----------



## sahil1033 (Dec 30, 2012)

tkin said:


> Test yourself and compare, the link of the tool is given on that page: USB Flash Drive Speed Tests - VID = 951 (Kingston Technology), PID = 1623



thanx, sadly the results were : read @7 MBps n write @3 MBps


----------



## Scavenger (Feb 18, 2013)

Guys need urgent help!!!

I bought a new sony 16gb USM16GR pendrive and I'm getting write speed of Max 4mbs (tested with both 700, 2gb files)

Does anyone know the actual speed of this pendrive?
Should I ask for an replacement?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 20, 2013)

Did you format the pendrive to FAT32? If yes, that might be the culprit.

Always use pen drive in NTFS format for better speeds.


----------



## Scavenger (Feb 22, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Did you format the pendrive to FAT32? If yes, that might be the culprit.
> 
> Always use pen drive in NTFS format for better speeds.



Tried both, NTFS and FAT32, still I get only 4mbs max!!!
The worst is it's a damn new pendrive.

Is it fake??
Pls somebody help me out so that I can ask for replacement or refund.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

Can you test the read write speed using this tool?

HD Tune website

Also this:

*crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskMark/index-e.html


----------



## Scavenger (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> Can you test the read write speed using this tool?
> 
> HD Tune website
> 
> ...



Tested, here are the results:
HD Tune Pro: Sony    Storage Media    Benchmark

Test capacity: full

Write transfer rate
Transfer Rate Minimum : 0.0 MB/s
Transfer Rate Maximum : 12.0 MB/s
Transfer Rate Average : 0.8 MB/s
Access Time           : 
Burst Rate            : 
CPU Usage             : 1.3%


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

Scavenger said:


> Tested, here are the results:
> HD Tune Pro: Sony    Storage Media    Benchmark
> 
> Test capacity: full
> ...


Read?

Anyway, that's way too low even for write, something is wrong with the pan drive, does it have warranty?


----------



## Scavenger (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> Read?
> 
> does it have warranty?


HD Tune Pro: Sony    Storage Media    Benchmark

Test capacity: full

Read transfer rate
Transfer Rate Minimum : 0.1 MB/s
Transfer Rate Maximum : 14.8 MB/s
Transfer Rate Average : 14.1 MB/s
Access Time           : 1.42 ms
Burst Rate            : 14.7 MB/s
CPU Usage             : 19.9%

Only manufacturer warranty.

I bought it from Ebay, will I get my refund If I apply in "Ebay Guarantee*"?


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

Scavenger said:


> HD Tune Pro: Sony    Storage Media    Benchmark
> 
> Test capacity: full
> 
> ...


This is the issue, something is wrong with the controller, pen drives get same min max speed, always, from start to finish.

No, ebay guarantee is not applicable here.

You need to take it  to kingston service center, to get it replaced: Kingston Technology Company - Support - Authorized Service Centers


----------



## Scavenger (Feb 24, 2013)

tkin said:


> This is the issue, something is wrong with the controller, pen drives get same min max speed, always, from start to finish.
> 
> No, ebay guarantee is not applicable here.
> 
> You need to take it  to kingston service center, to get it replaced: Kingston Technology Company - Support - Authorized Service Centers



Buddy, it's Sony pendrive!!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Scavenger said:


> Buddy, it's Sony pendrive!!!


Oops, I just  read the first post and assumed it was a kingston, anyway, take it to the Sony service center: Service Centres : Access Service Information : Support : Sony India


----------



## Scavenger (Feb 24, 2013)

tkin said:


> Oops, I just  read the first post and assumed it was a kingston, anyway, take it to the Sony service center: Service Centres : Access Service Information : Support : Sony India



What should I say to them?(service center) 

I'm really very thankful to ur replies and helping me.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Scavenger said:


> What should I say to them?(service center)
> 
> I'm really very thankful to ur replies and helping me.


Say its slow, very slow. And it started to happen recently.


----------



## Scavenger (Feb 25, 2013)

tkin said:


> Say its slow, very slow. And it started to happen recently.



Thanks.
I've sent you a PM, pls check.


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2013)

Scavenger said:


> Thanks.
> I've sent you a PM, pls check.


Replied.


----------



## Scavenger (Mar 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Replied.



Thanks Tkin, I think this is one of the best experiences with Ebay. I got my full refund and I still have the product 
It's a double bogey


----------

